# Fire Bellied Toad



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im interested in getting some of these, I have a 4ft tank ready to be transformed into a semi-aquatic tank and am looking for inspriation, so cmon show me your semi-aquatic tanks! Pictures of your FBT's would be nice too. Any help would be greatful too!

Cheers,

Elliott


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

you can setup something quite simple:








or use your imagination for a theme:








either way, they are so easy to keep in almost any enviroment(we have our differences tho:whistling2. as long as they are kept in some sort of aquatic home you should have no problems keeping them. they won't need a heater if kept indoors. feeding is easy too with crickets, waxworms etc.
a 4' tank would make for a nice setup :2thumb:

good luck on however you go with it


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> you can setup something quite simple:
> image
> or use your imagination for a theme:
> image
> ...


 
I quite like the idea of the second one. I recently did a fake rock background, so I may venture down that road again, might go with a coco fibre background though. I dont know how I'm gonna do it yet, might get some perspex and silicone it in to seperate the land from water, from what I understand FBT's are decent swimmers? Ill be setting it up next week/week after for my birthday. Cheers for your contribution!: victory:

Elliott


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's changed alot since this. The land area kept getting water logged so no plants there, and the ficus had covered the background and the waterfall and now hands down into the water.:2thumb:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> image
> It's changed alot since this. The land area kept getting water logged so no plants there, and the ficus had covered the background and the waterfall and now hands down into the water.:2thumb:


That looks awesome, what are you using to seperate the land and water?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> That looks awesome, what are you using to seperate the land and water?


I siliconed the glass, then used expanding foam. carved it then many layers of grout and finished with yacht varnish(took ages for fumes to go lol). It's all the "rock" is now covered in algae so looks pretty good.
Also the land section kept getting waterlogged from the splashing water so now it has a raised land bit so it's easier to siphon.


----------

